# Why do normies love Disney movies so much?



## mister meaner (Sep 20, 2021)

They’re so fucking shit and overrated. Every time I go to a party or event that has a trivia quiz or some lame shit like that, it’s always about these shit fucking movies.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Sep 20, 2021)

Consumer sheep culture?

Thinking original thoughts no feel so good. Stop it, brain.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 20, 2021)

Because normies live in a boring world of endless work where not much happens?

PS: I hear Di$ney is bigger than anime in Japan (though not as big as manga).


----------



## Syntaxion (Sep 20, 2021)

arrested development, peter pan syndrome, manchildren, you get the gist, it's nostalgia for when they were young and carefree and they never truly grew up


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 20, 2021)

Because Disney is famous and they have shitloads of budgets on marketing, your typical consoomers aren't really smarter than CWC when it comes to consuming, and they will buy any shit that has enough eye candy and exposures, look at how many people have pre-ordered Battlefield 2042/Far Cry 6 even despite the disaster of BF5/FC5.


----------



## Friendly Mudcrab (Sep 20, 2021)

Because consooming is their whole life. Trump? Voldemort!!111 Something is blue? Tardis!!!111

I think if you took away things like harry potter, disney, pokemon or their blacked subscribtion, they would just shut down. Because how can you look at anything without comparing it fictional character or event from children story?


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Sep 20, 2021)

They're like the McDonald's of film and television: ubiquitous presence coupled with a generic product that's blandly inoffensive to most people. Sometimes people just want uncomplicated junk that's forgotten as soon as it's consumed.


----------



## Salubrious (Sep 20, 2021)

Part of it is nostalgia.  Part of it is because they take classic fairy tales and give them formulatic happy endings (see the original Little Mermaid for example.)

Even in the Disney Renaissance, the most "adult" movie was the Hunchback of Notre Dame, and let's just say more people survived in that movie than in Victor Hugo's version.


----------



## libRT (Sep 20, 2021)

The Mere Exposure Effect, repeated from a young age. After that, brand recognition.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 20, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> Because Disney is famous and they have shitloads of budgets on marketing, your typical consoomers aren't really smarter than CWC when it comes to consuming, and they will buy any shit that has enough eye candy and exposures, look at how many people have pre-ordered Battlefield 2042/Far Cry 6 even despite the disaster of BF5/FC5.


Normies are fucking incels without the social retardation, it all makes sense now


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Sep 20, 2021)

Disney caters to the lowest common denominator now. They used to be a creative powerhouse but that era is long gone. Just look at the kind of people you see at Disneyworld and the ancillary area known as Downtown Disney.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Sep 20, 2021)

They managed to crack the code and appeal to as many people as they like. In the early days they had to make actually decent shit. Now that they're multibillion dollar corporation with the free world and multiple generations of consumers wrapped around its finger, they don't have to try anymore. Now it's all about pushing the buttons to activate the nostalgia triggers, which they manage to do quite well.

No Disney fan truly cares about whether Walt Disney was a racist, or that Disney's cool with shooting near an Uyghur concentration camp, or that Disney abuses the copyright system. They'll go on about "trans rights" because it's not only mainstream but because Disney paraded a gay black-coded cyclops policewoman around and made a design including cotton candy colors. Point is, normies who love Disney are too stupid to think critically and this lack of critical thinking is what Disney capitalizes on.


----------



## Product Placement (Sep 20, 2021)

Reliving childhood in a hollow way.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Sep 20, 2021)

Normies don't love Disney, normie women love Disney. Is it really that hard to figure out why women like saccharine stories about princesses and true love?


----------



## eDove (Sep 20, 2021)

I know that if a grown woman is really obsessed with Disney (as in, has Disney-related tattoos, wall art, clothing, jewelry, etc.) there is a high chance she was molested as a child.


----------



## lurk_moar (Sep 20, 2021)

I mean who doesn't love happy stuff?


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 20, 2021)

Say what you want but Mulan is the fucking GOAT of Disney films.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Sep 20, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> Say what you want but Mulan is the fucking GOAT of Disney films.


You better being talking about the animated one, or so help me…


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 20, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> You better being talking about the animated one, or so help me…


Ofc.  All their live actions sucked ass.  Especially Aladdin, with Will Smith trying to recapture his youth as The Fresh Prince.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Sep 20, 2021)

nostalgia thirst and escapism is my guess


----------



## mister meaner (Sep 20, 2021)

They’re so fucking shit and overrated. Every time I go to a party or event that has a trivia quiz or some lame shit like that, it’s always about these shit fucking movies.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Sep 20, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> Ofc.  All their live actions sucked ass.  Especially Aladdin, with Will Smith trying to recapture his youth as The Fresh Prince.


The Pirates movies used to be good. Those weren't remakes/reboots/reblunders and before Disney became a megacorp.

And Mulan was the worst LAR. It was tribute to the glory of the Celestial Commie Empire.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 21, 2021)

People saying Disney is nostalgia and people want to relive their childhood, but who the fuck watched disney films when they were younger? They were, are and will forever be fucking shite. 

back in the school days my mates used to tell me to watch XYZ Disney film, I lol, no'd and moved on. Disney is for simps, faggots and people with no bearing on reality who need a nice fluffy cartoon character to tell them everything will be OK because they're brain-dead fucking morons.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 21, 2021)

Disney used to make cool movies and has been riding on this for a while while simultaneously very visibly hating their legacy of genuine artistry. Cutting things up, censoring their past and deeming everything but their cash grab remakes as racist, buying up the competition is their new game. There's also very clearly some form of internal turmoil going on witht he company that's been a thing for a few decades now. If you look up the actual shit about the development of disney films like black cauldron all the way to shit like treasure planet there's like civil war shit where the higher ups actively tried ruining shit. 

I don't think current day normies actually love Disney. They love The BRAND and the status that comes with consooming overpriced garbage, but not the actual high effort creative work aspect thats been gradually drained from the company. Said weird drainage has also affected people that deal with disney as it's been throwing it's weight around and removing leeway and freedoms from it's collaborators. Big part of why Kingdom hearts 3 had Frozen as a level that literally was just the movie happening with the cast watching on the sidelines and fighting a monster on some random ass mountain. Also why kingdom hearts 3 had barely any square enix plotshit save for the start and end, or interconnectivity between characters in worlds like other games in the series did.  There's more examples than just that one but that's like a big recent one people took note of. I fucking hate what Disney's become and know it's in part due to the braindead normies that enable it's corruption. That, combined with the fact they own like half the fucking film industry thanks to the acquisitions of other megacorps the courts just kinda let happen.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Sep 21, 2021)

libRT said:


> The Mere Exposure Effect, repeated from a young age. After that, brand recognition.


Literally this. 

In addition, it must be admitted that those at Disney know how to promote themselves by creating a whole world of events, merchandising, etc that can offer an interactive experience.

Plus I suspect that all their films are designed to be visually addictive but I don't know enough about it, it would be interesting to know someone's opinion.


----------



## libRT (Sep 21, 2021)

Retired Junta Member said:


> Literally this.
> 
> In addition, it must be admitted that those at Disney know how to promote themselves by creating a whole world of events, merchandising, etc that can offer an interactive experience.
> 
> Plus I suspect that all their films are designed to be visually addictive but I don't know enough about it, it would be interesting to know someone's opinion.


Of course, they use tricks like characters having big eyes to make them look more like babies (increases empathy for the character iirc, also wouldn't be surprised if it was a factor in higher number of diddlers in the weeb and furry communities).

I know the gaming industry spent a fuckton on psychological research on why gamers game and how to keep them coming back. Wouldn't surprise me with disney and co did the same thing.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 23, 2021)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> nostalgia thirst and escapism is my guess


nostalgia of the world before 2020 and escaping the world of 2020+ may not be such a bad idea


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Sep 24, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> nostalgia of the world before 2020 and escaping the world of 2020+ may not be such a bad idea


disneyfag escapists have been a thing way before 2020 though


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hook them when they're young.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 24, 2021)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> disneyfag escapists have been a thing way before 2020 though


but to be fair the modern world sucked way before 2020 too


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 24, 2021)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> They're like the McDonald's of film and television: ubiquitous presence coupled with a generic product that's blandly inoffensive to most people. Sometimes people just want uncomplicated junk that's forgotten as soon as it's consumed.


And don't forget: a whole marketing plan circled around targetting the youngest and happy unforgettable experiences, so that their childhood memories are tied to your brand.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Nov 2, 2021)

If they're male: paedophile or emotionally stunted individual.

If female: emotionally stunted individual.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Nov 2, 2021)

In the old days Disney had made some very beautiful animated movies that were influential at the time when movies were in their infancy. Snow White, Bambi, Pinocchio etc. Back then there wasn't really any feature length animated movies of that quality.

Everything after 2000 is pretty shit. Tarzan was the last decent animated Disney movie. Their movies are formulaic but the animation is usually pretty good. Obsessing over them as grown adult is a sign your either a manchild or a furry lusting after Lion King/Robin Hood.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Nov 2, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> In the old days Disney had made some very beautiful animated movies that were influential at the time when movies were in their infancy. Snow White, Bambi, Pinocchio etc. Back then there wasn't really any feature length animated movies of that quality.
> 
> Everything after 2000 is pretty shit. Tarzan was the last decent animated Disney movie. Their movies are formulaic but the animation is usually pretty good. Obsessing over them as grown adult is a sign your either a manchild or a furry lusting after Lion King/Robin Hood.


Atlantis was a fun adventure movie, Treasure planet was pretty cool too but it was also apperently in development hell forever before that according to what I've heard. There's also lilo and stitch which got censored on the official video release and reairings for some dumb fucking reasons involving unintentional possible parallels to 9/11 and terrorism.
There generally seems to be like a major disconnect between the people actually making new and oroginal shit for disney, the company/IP holders at disney, and the consoomers that consoom disney shit. It's always been like this if you look into it but like the divide seems to just have deepened to such ridiculous levels it's hard to even understand how the fuck this company's able to keep afloat aside from being too big to fail and the normies that will pay thousands for BRAND shit with the disney logo on it.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Nov 2, 2021)

Marketing, mainly. Disney has more money than God has  time to count and advertises the fuck out of any property they put out. Even a much less-hyped movie like "The Good Dinosaur" was absolutely inescapable before its release with ads for the movie being plastered on every bag of fast-food and child slave labor being worked overtime to produce a metric fuckton of kid's toys.


----------



## Exister (Nov 4, 2021)

They've heard of Disney and people with no personalities or interests don't really care about what they're doing. You can just shove anything in front of these retards they'll watch it and say it was "pretty good". You could dumb this down to just calling it brand recognition but I think that's over simplifying it, if I just pick the product with a name I recognize when I don't know much about what I'm buying I'm doing that because I'm thinking the one I recognize is more likely to be quality. These people aren't going by brand name because they don't know much about movies or whatever, they're just mindlessly gravitating towards whatever is easiest. There's no conscious thought. Fucking locusts


----------



## Who Shits a Give (Nov 5, 2021)

I liked Moana.


----------



## CuntSnack (Nov 5, 2021)

An association with simpler times and childhood probably; that and Disney is pretty bland nowadays. Have you ever seen a Disney fanatic unnervingly obsessing over modern Disney films?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey @snailslime, Disney sucks.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 5, 2021)

I recall even as a little kid, something didn't sit right with me regarding Disney, despite liking a lot of their movies. I guess the way they advertise themselves made me feel that they're acting more important than they actually are and they came off as disingenuous. Nowadays, it's far more obvious.

Doesn't help that the vast majority of their works are simply whitewashed and sanitized versions of previous established works, like The Little Mermaid and Hunchback of Notre Dame. Even The Lion King (which I do love still) is Hamlet but with animals.



The Lawgiver said:


> Atlantis was a fun adventure movie, Treasure planet was pretty cool too but it was also apperently in development hell forever before that according to what I've heard. There's also lilo and stitch which got censored on the official video release and reairings for some dumb fucking reasons involving unintentional possible parallels to 9/11 and terrorism.


If I recall correctly, the scenes involving the parallels to 9/11 were never actually officially released seeing as how the movie was still being made during that time. When 9/11 happened, they had to quickly rework the scene so it didn't involve the spaceship chase in one of the cities.

The scene revolving around Stich and Jumba fighting at Lilo's house was also toned down quite a bit. Originally, the house exploded due to a gas leak rather than the whole "carrot in gun" cartoon gag we got.

There were also a couple of scenes revolving around Hawaii tourist culture, with one of them involving some white lady calling Lilo a "Native girl". I would imagine those were cut out to avoid political shit being forced into a kid's film. And I would imagine if the movie were to be remade, you can bet that stuff would be put back in.

All that being said, I love Lilo and Stitch. It's probably one of the very few Disney movies that I feel still holds up for me, and that's probably because of how it doesn't really feel like one. It actually felt genuine.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Nov 5, 2021)

Unironically normies are highly susceptible to brainwashing and Disney movies are packed full of MK Ultra-tier subliminal messaging


----------



## mister meaner (Sep 20, 2021)

They’re so fucking shit and overrated. Every time I go to a party or event that has a trivia quiz or some lame shit like that, it’s always about these shit fucking movies.


----------



## mister meaner (Nov 5, 2021)

While we're at it, old pixar films shat all over Disney's stuff. Wall-E is unironically a fucking excellent film and I will die on that hill.


Overcast said:


> All that being said, I love Lilo and Stitch. It's probably one of the very few Disney movies that I feel still holds up for me, and that's probably because of how it doesn't really feel like one. It actually felt genuine.


it's a very charming film compared to most of Disney's stuff. A good portion of their films just feel utterly soulless (not all of them mind you)

@snailslime Sorry that you were touched as child


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Nov 8, 2021)

Nostalgia, Escapism, but really most of the disney love comes from the stuff that Disney has bought (i.e. Marvel, Star Wars) and are mostly playing safe with movies (except with Star Wars where they shat all over the floor).

Basically they're passable movies that appeal to people's sense of nostalgia and escapism from the world.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Nov 9, 2021)

mister meaner said:


> @snailslime Sorry that you were touched as child


I’m pretty sure they got what they fucking deserved lol


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 10, 2021)

i used to like disney back when they just made well-animated movies for children. used to own all the movies on VHS.


----------



## Pyra (Nov 10, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> They managed to crack the code and appeal to as many people as they like. In the early days they had to make actually decent shit. Now that they're multibillion dollar corporation with the free world and multiple generations of consumers wrapped around its finger, they don't have to try anymore. Now it's all about pushing the buttons to activate the nostalgia triggers, which they manage to do quite well.
> 
> No Disney fan truly cares about whether Walt Disney was a racist, or that Disney's cool with shooting near an Uyghur concentration camp, or that Disney abuses the copyright system. They'll go on about "trans rights" because it's not only mainstream but because Disney paraded a gay black-coded cyclops policewoman around and made a design including cotton candy colors. Point is, normies who love Disney are too stupid to think critically and this lack of critical thinking is what Disney capitalizes on.


It also doesn't really help when Disney owns pretty much all content that exists and keeps buying. So they learn very quickly how to market to EVERY demographic at that point.


----------



## stares at error messages (Nov 11, 2021)

Advertising budget and short attention spans.


----------

